# Purchase advice for second Speedlite



## TriGGy (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello everybody.

I'm in the market for a second speedlite (for more creative flash lighting), and I have a somewhat tough choice to make.

I have a 430EX II and an ST-E2. I am looking at getting a 600EX-RT as my new flash instead of another 430EX II. 

1. I read around the net and did not find any reference to IR triggering with the 600EX. Can it only be triggered by a radio transmitter when it's off the shoe or can it also be fired by a ST-E2 (solo or together with a 430)?

2. Aside from the higher guide number of the 600, is there any other advantage for it over the 430?

I am also thinking that maybe just a second 430EX II will be a more practical choice. Getting the 600 on the other hand may be a good choice if I want to move on to RT. 

Looking forward for your great opinion.

Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 15, 2012)

The 580/600 also offer other features in addition to power, like stroboscopic flash, partial flash (firing before fully recharged, faster), etc.


----------



## TriGGy (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply and the valuable info! I'm leaning towards the 600EX - also one thing I'm attracted to the 600EX is the manual external flash metering, which the 430EX II does not have.

It is an expensive piece of equipment - I could buy one for CAD $525 ... is that an okay price? Plus 4 new rechargeable AA batteries and a Stofen Omnibounce. Almost 600 bucks. Whew. Anyway it's Christmas. LOL.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Dec 15, 2012)

I love my 600ex-rt. i have a 430 ex ii as well. I will eventually sell it to get another 600 (or 2) unless they come out with a 430-ish speed light that acts as a RT slave. 

It's not just more powerful, the controls on it are much nicer to use IMO. It's much easier to set power levels, etc.


----------



## TriGGy (Dec 15, 2012)

I finally pulled the trigger and bought the 600EX-RT. I've been playing around with it and I hope my perception is correct but I do think the 600EX is doing a better job with flash metering than the 430EX II. I've always longed for a distance scale while I only had the 430 (the 430 only showed the max distance). I just blew my work bonus check with $5 to spare for the new flash ;D

@AudioGlenn Yes, I have now experienced what you meant (ease of use). In case you missed it, CR let out a story this month about a 430 that's gonna have RT in early 2013. 

I'm still keeping my ST-E2 until I can get a couple more 600's or 430 RT's (see, it never ends, never ends). But that's gonna be more than a year away. 

Thanks all for the advice. I'm very happy.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Dec 16, 2012)

Glad you're liking your new toy. 

Yes, I saw the post on the rumored 430-ish ex-rt. Very excited to get into work with a handful of speedlights. I mean, I know 1 or 2 is good for most uses. I just want to start getting more creative with it.

(Side Note) My wife is getting me another (my 3rd) speed light for Christmas (another 600 ex-rt).


----------



## Dukinald (Dec 28, 2012)

What does everyone think about the yongnuo speedlites?

They have a good range of models that could fit different budgets and they seem to have good reviews from strobists.


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 28, 2012)

Dukinald said:


> What does everyone think about the yongnuo speedlites?
> 
> They have a good range of models that could fit different budgets and they seem to have good reviews from strobists.



Apparently only yongnuo's most recent models include high speed sync... So if that is a concern your choices in their lineup may be limited to a couple at higher price point... Which may still come below Canon's price range but may not be by much, so I would choose Canon's own midrange slaves 430ex II or just the older 430ex for a few more bucks and have no surprises.

But for a 2nd or 3rd ETTL slave in portrait studio kinda work, I think yongnuo should be just fine.


----------



## Dukinald (Jan 3, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> Dukinald said:
> 
> 
> > What does everyone think about the yongnuo speedlites?
> ...



Does YN have a speedlite that has RF triggering built in that would work with the 600EX-RT ? That would be sweet, no need for extra transceivers.


----------



## brad goda (Feb 11, 2013)

wow congratulations on your 600 purchase!
if you didnt notice the diff in flash accuracy try shooting white or black predominant scenes. 
in conjunction with your 5DIII I believe the new sensors are now reading RGB metering so it will get exposures with closer/better accuracy. not under exposing whites or over exposing blacks... 
there are ways of using the 600EX with older systems IR but go forward and Maximize the RTs fully functional controls.


----------

